# Tegu Room



## TheTeguNovice (Dec 19, 2013)

As all of you know I have been in the process of acquiring material to build Titus a enclosure. I have recently viewed a free roaming Tegu named MacGyver on YouTube. From the look of him he looks healthy and content. My question is how do I properly execute a Tegu room?,.....


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 20, 2013)

McGuyver has shed problems and is obese. Best not to try it you'll end up with a sick gu


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Dec 20, 2013)

Not a healthy animal or a situation I would want to replicate. Can barely move.


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Dec 20, 2013)

So if this YouTube video is a bad example, what is a good example?, how should I go about doing it?


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 20, 2013)

Build a cage with proper heating and humidity.

If you tried to keep a room in tegu needed humidity the sheet rock would rot. 

If you kept them. Standard room humidity they will dehydrate rapidly, get shed problems, organ damage, not to mention probably cool to much and become very obese. (Plus they have this habit of digging, or ripping up carpet in free roam cases)


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 21, 2013)

Agreed with all the above. I don't recommend it. and have personally seen the long-term damage it causes.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't know the set-up that tegu owner has, so I'm not going to comment. I have red tegus kept outside in a subtropical environment. When I bring food outside, Charlie will jump about a foot in the air to grab a rat out of my hand. If I showed up with a tray of eggs, he would RUN across the enclosure to check me out. He's tame enough for me to pet and pick up and such, he's just kept warmer and has a stronger feeding response.


----------



## Marcvptegu (Jan 1, 2014)

I live in north Florida. And work 8 to 5 Monday thru saturday. I have a red and a chacoan. During the day (warmer months) they go outside. At 5 they come in for free roam and dinner then back in the enclosure befor I go to bed. Gives them time with me and outside of there enclosure. Some people would say it's not enough time with them. But my wife is with them alday too.


----------

